# Advice for Success



## NFB19 (Apr 29, 2015)

For those that aren't familiar with my Intro, I will be attending USNA beginning in July with the intent to commission into the Marine Corps upon graduation. However, I'm hoping to hear from some 0302's or any 03XX's who might be willing to share some good advice/tips to doing well at TBS and later (hopefully) IOC. Also, should I ever wish to try for Recon or MARSOC, would it be best to find a buddy to try out with you? A close friend in my former PLC pool (we were both selected to attend the first increment of PLC this summer) and I have been talking back and forth about this. I think it would be cool to have the moral support of a friend there, but would it be possible, even if we get through the screener together at the same time, that we would not be in the same A&S or ITC/BRC class?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2015)

Self Reliance in a Team setting, adapt and overcome.   If you need somebody else to keep you motivated, which is how your post reads, you chose the wrong career path, period.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 29, 2015)

I would suggest a more pro-active approach by contacting some folks directly and see if they can address your questions.

I believe @Teufel  and @DA SWO  may have better insight into the officer selection process, but they are busy men.

What x SF med, in a gentle way, is trying to say is that self motivation is the key.

Here's the reason:  you will be an officer.  A leader.

There will be instances where timely, critical decisions need to be made.  You will get multiple conflicting opinions from your unit members.  YOU will have to make the call and be responsible for the decision and the actions.  You will have to ensure follow-thru, from folks who are not enthusiastic about the decision.

Moral support from a friend would be nice. 

And not something you can afford or rely upon.

Make a mistake and see how much moral support there is.

And we all make mistakes.

That Debbie Downer aside,  if you can get a friend to go thru a selection process, more power to you.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I would suggest a more pro-active approach by contacting some folks directly and see if they can address your questions.
> 
> I believe @Teufel  and @DA SWO  may have better insight into the officer selection process, but they are busy men.
> 
> ...


You were entirely too nice and Gentle, Doc...  but I agree with you 100%.  I guess I still haven't accepted the kinder/gentler military... especially for SOF.


----------



## NFB19 (Apr 29, 2015)

@x SF med Fair enough, I suppose I should have worded it better to convey that we are both thinking about the Recon/MARSOC after a few years in the Fleet and we just thought it would be cool to graduate together. The support from each other would just be a bonus in addition to the support we would receive from the others in our class. I assure you, self motivation won't be an issue. I was just wondering if graduating from the same class would even be possible. Thank you for the response. 

@8654Maine Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't quit.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 29, 2015)

0699 said:


> Don't quit.


What he said.

Graduate from USNA is job #4, Job #1 is making it through your 1st year, then job#1 becomes making it through your second year.
All Service Schools  are marathons, you have to keep performing to finish.

Assume becoming a Marine Officer is the goal of many, so graduate high enough to grab the chance for that opportunity.

Have fun when possible, keep a positive attitude; but don't take your eye off your ultimate goal.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 29, 2015)

NFB19 said:


> For those that aren't familiar with my Intro, I will be attending USNA beginning in July with the intent to commission into the Marine Corps upon graduation. However, I'm hoping to hear from some 0302's or any 03XX's who might be willing to share some good advice/tips to doing well at TBS and later (hopefully) IOC. Also, should I ever wish to try for Recon or MARSOC, would it be best to find a buddy to try out with you? A close friend in my former PLC pool (we were both selected to attend the first increment of PLC this summer) and I have been talking back and forth about this. I think it would be cool to have the moral support of a friend there, but would it be possible, even if we get through the screener together at the same time, that we would not be in the same A&S or ITC/BRC class?



It's good you're thinking ahead.  Don't lose sight of those goals, but *put first things first*.

All of the service academies carry the obligation of 5-years (or more) of military service with the honor of a commission.  They create officers for the military.  Never forget though, that the service academies are, first and foremost, accredited colleges that award degrees.  *Buckle down and put your academics FIRST*.  Poor grades = expulsion, probation, and a myriad of lost opportunities.  No degree = no commission.  You know what is ahead, starting with summer training and then freshman year.  Get your mind right.  The discipline learned by placing school first will help in the military and physical aspects.  The leaders of the cadet corps are all top academic performers for a reason.  If you knock the first two years out of the park, you'll have more opportunities than you can shake a stick at for travel, advanced education, and leadership within the midshipman ranks.  There are plenty of resources to succeed and get better if you struggle with school.  Most of the stress cadets go through is self-imposed.  Prioritize appropriately, study hard, ask for help, and have fun. 

Remember...you asked for it and USNA accepted you because you have potential to join the officer corps.  Good luck.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 29, 2015)

It is highly unlikely that you would attend the same BRC or A&S class as your friend.  Getting all that timing to line up would be almost impossible since officers have to wait until after their initial schooling (TBS and follow on MOS training) and initial assignment to apply to either recon or MARSOC.  Also you should keep in mind that everyone wants to be recon or infantry until you are sitting in a snow covered fighting position for weeks at at time at TBS.  It's about then that a lot of guys realize that the infantry life involves a whole lot of physical discomfort.  

Lots can change between now and TBS four years from now.  Keep in mind that the Marine Corps doesn't grant you an MOS out of the Academy like the Army does.  You have to compete with all the officers in your TBS class for an MOS and there is no guarantee that you or your friend will get infantry.

A final note: several of the officers in my TBS/IOC class went recon but not a single one of them were in my BRC class.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 30, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Lots can change between now and TBS four years from now.  Keep in mind that the Marine Corps doesn't grant you an MOS out of the Academy like the Army does.  *You have to compete with all the officers in your TBS class for an MOS and there is no guarantee that you or your friend will get infantry*.


 
I knew a lot of unhappy motor transport/communications/engineer officers that were very unhappy that they weren't able to be infantry officers.  Anyone seeking a Marine commision (minus pilots and lawyers) needs to be prepared to serve at the needs of the Corps...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 27, 2018)

@NFB19 -

How are things going at The Academy?


----------



## NFB19 (May 28, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah 
Things are as well as they can be here. I leave for Leatherneck (TBS prep training for Marine wannabes) here in a couple of weeks. I'm glad I only have a year left here. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Teufel (May 29, 2018)

Did you go to the MOS mixer this year?


----------



## NFB19 (May 29, 2018)

@Teufel 
Sir, I could not this year. I had a make-up exam.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 29, 2018)

Nothing really to add accept a good luck to you...well and this...


----------



## Teufel (May 29, 2018)

NFB19 said:


> @Teufel
> Sir, I could not this year. I had a make-up exam.


Did already ask you that? I feel like i might have. There are a few mids on the board. I don’t think any made it to the mixer though.


----------



## NFB19 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey everyone, just chiming in to give you an update. It was Service Assignment Day here at the Academy. I got selected for Marine Corps - Ground! Ready to commission and get going to TBS. I haven't posted much on here, but regularly lurk and learn. Thanks for the help so far and in the future.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 15, 2018)

NFB19 said:


> Hey everyone, just chiming in to give you an update. It was Service Assignment Day here at the Academy. I got selected for Marine Corps - Ground! Ready to commission and get going to TBS. I haven't posted much on here, but regularly lurk and learn. Thanks for the help so far and in the future.


That’s great. I was actually on the yard last night giving a speech to the Navy football team. Did you drop by the mos mixer a few weeks ago?


----------



## NFB19 (Nov 16, 2018)

Teufel said:


> That’s great. I was actually on the yard last night giving a speech to the Navy football team. Did you drop by the mos mixer a few weeks ago?


I did, sir. Were you there? I mostly chatted with Major C, your classmate and my leadership instructor.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 16, 2018)

I was. I hung out in the intel section mostly and next to the beer stand. I’m pretty sure I was the only officer wearing jump/dive insignia.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 16, 2018)

Teufel said:


> That’s great. I was actually on the yard last night *giving a speech to the Navy football team.* Did you drop by the mos mixer a few weeks ago?



I hope they heard what you were putting down...not a great year for Navy football....


----------



## Gunz (Nov 16, 2018)

Teufel said:


> ...I hung out in the intel section mostly and_* next to the beer stand*_...



That's Marine leadership, right there.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 16, 2018)

NFB19 said:


> Hey everyone, just chiming in to give you an update. It was Service Assignment Day here at the Academy. I got selected for Marine Corps - Ground! Ready to commission and get going to TBS. I haven't posted much on here, but regularly lurk and learn. Thanks for the help so far and in the future.



Well done. Keep us posted as you progress through the pipeline. We love sitreps. Some of us live vicariously.


----------



## RoosterJ (Nov 16, 2018)

Congrats man. Keep up the good work and your end state in mind. TBS is one of the best/worst experiences you will ever have. Learn from it. As @Ocoka stated, keep us informed!


----------

